# Hardware > e-commerce sites >  Αγορά μεταχειρισμένου εξοπλισμού από Ebay από φιλότιμο και επαγγελματία πωλητή

## ssbk23

Καλησπέρα σας,
πρόσφατα έκανα αγορά μεταχειρισμένου εξοπλισμού από "κατάστημα" του Αμερικανικού ebay (www.ebay.com).
Παρήγγειλα 1 RB 433AH και 4 κάρτες R52-350. Κατόπιν συνεννοήσεως με τον πωλητή, τα έστειλε σε 2 πακέτα ώστε να αποφευχθεί η πιθανότητα να περάσουν από τελωνείο, καθότι συμφωνήθηκε η αναγραφόμενη τιμή να είναι λιγότερο από 40€ ανά πακέτο.
Τα πράγματα έφτασαν μετά από περίπου 2 εβδομάδες, τα δοκίμασα και όλα φάνηκαν ΟΚ και έστειλα θετικό feedback. Μετά από μερικές εβδομάδες ανακάλυψα ότι 2 από τις 4 κάρτες ήταν προβηματικές και έδιναν διαφορετικές τιμές Tx/Rx (π.χ 55/82). Αφού επιβεβαίωσα ότι οι κάρτες είναι υπεύθυνες για τις τιμές αυτές, έστειλα ένα ενημερωτικό μαιλ στον πωλητή εξηγώντας την κατάσταση και προσφέρθηκα να του στείλω πίσω τις κάρτες και να του πληρώσω μεταφορικά για να στείλει άλλες.
Ο πωλητής απάντησε άμεσα και χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη, τέσταρε 2 άλλες κάρτες, ίδιες, και μου τις έστειλε χωρίς καμία επιπλέον επιβάρυνση και μου είπε να κρατήσω και τις προβληματικές. Οι κάρτες που έστειλε λειτουργούν κανονικά.
Πιστεύω ότι τέτοια επαγγελματική προσέγγιση σπανίζει και για αυτό σας τον προτείνω για μελλοντικές αγορές.
Αυτό είναι το κατάστημά του στο ebay http://stores.ebay.com/wlan2/

Βασίλης

----------

